# balanced armies



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

what army do you believe to be the most balanced army in tournaments but not over balanced that its useless as it cant really do anything


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

would have to be high elfs, good long range shooting with bolt throwers and archers, mint combat units that strike first, ace defencive units that unleash 16 attacks before the enemy even breaths, Dragons anuf said, and rearly good magic.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Meh... that's not balance, lol.

Oddly enough, the most balanced lists are the ones that will struggle most against most recent codices/army books. Most lists, even the most balanced, can still be tweaked into a WAAC army with little trouble, but the armies I see as the most capable while remaining the most balance-friendly are these:

Empire
Orcs & Gobbos
Lizardmen
Skaven

These armies still remain true to the 'core' of the Warhammer Fantasy concepts. They do not change basic rules to fit their 'new' style of play. These armies can be quite competitive without the use of uber-characters or masses off Rare/Special choices.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

chaos dwarves despite 15 years of neglect you can still get a competative force or beasts of chaos as you really need to use you army well to get anything from it(either that or use morghur surrounded by chaos hounds for a cheap victory


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

empire are probably the most balanced having a choice of any style of play at all they are the ultimate allrounder as well as not being the ultimate at anything in particular they are like a begginner army that actually take practice and skill to use well


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree. Empire are the most flexible. They can do a little bit of everything. Thats why I play empire.


----------

